# LOREX LH1100 ECO Camera



## chrislhough (Jan 1, 2012)

I just installed a LOREX LH1100 ECO security camera system and I have one camera that goes APE installed indoors.... constantly clicks going between day and night mode. Any suggestions? Does it sound defective?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Swap it with a different camera/move it to a different location. That will rule out a controller issue. But otherwise, yes, it sounds like a faulty camera.


----------

